# Dutch East Dog Training Center



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.dutcheastdogs.com/index.htm

While we were waiting to get Jake from the EVet today, one of the techs was telling us about her Bouv that does Schutzhund from them.

She also said that they held trials in Summersville WV.

Just curious if anyones ever heard of them or been to a SchH trial in WV.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi 

Dutch East is run by Carla van Duyvenbode. They [Carla & hubby Fred] are very involved with working bouviers and the North American Working Bouvier Association [NAWBA]. They are in Virgina Beach and have a website. They do have several events throughout the year and Carla just mentioned on the NAWBA list that there is an upcoming seminar.

Terrasita


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I have heard of them. They heavily involved with the Bouvs. Personally, I like the Bouviers bred by Howard Gaines much better. The pedigree is stronger with mostly KNPV lines. The pups he produces are hard workers.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Actually, the Dutch East stuff includes a lot of the KNPV breeding through linebreeding on Tomba, KNPV Ph Met lof; PH2 Metlof, Obj met lof and the dogs of Caya's Home, a KNPV breeding program. Carla and Fred breed under the Casa de Mingo kennel name and mostly title their dogs in Sch I think.

Terrasita


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I have heard good things about them.

A member of my sch club has a Bouv from Carla. A very nice dog. tough dog 
He is mostly KNPV lines I think


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought a female Mal from them about 6 years ago. It is high priced and under trained. I gave her away, you can take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Before I started training and breeding Bouviers, I too checked out several other folks. I can say that Butch Henderson and Liberty Kennels was the first choice for me. Butch is a man of his word and treated me right. I had 2 nice females to look at and either would have done the job. I like what we are producing!!!


----------

